# UP Reports



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Many of the inland lakes are still ice covered as is the access to many boat launches on the great lakes. Smelt are slow but there are some Lake Superior reports coming in of smelt being caught. Steelhead are slow showing up in the rivers as well. Many rivers are high and muddy from the runoff and that will cause some of the steelhead to remain in the lake or make a run way up stream looking for clearer water. I hope this helps. Water temps are about 40 degrees so if the smelt run at 42 degrees get ready to go.


----------



## bluekona (Oct 28, 2011)

some local guys I know have been fishing some inland lake on buckets ice fishing in deep slush.


----------



## Quig7557 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the report


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lots of rain today. This should change the game a bit.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Someones got a vid up of conditons https://www.facebook.com/TahquamenonWoods?ref=stream


----------



## chasin tail (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Cousin and I are itching to get up on Superior camping for an overnight. I was hoping for some good reports.


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I heard 30" of ice in iron mountain 5 days ago...was thinking of heading up to a private lake fri to get another limit of big gills...but it will be close to bad ice time


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

River temps in the central U.P. made a big jump this week (10°) up in to the mid to upper 50's. The frogs are chirping and mosquito's are out and the DNR are starting to stock trout.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

How are the inland lakes doing now, ice no ice. And are the skeeters bad, how about the black flies. We'll be there the 16th for four days of some kind of fishing , smelt,steel,pike, trout, gotta love the UP!


----------



## nmufish (Sep 11, 2007)

Like predator said the temps jumped big time. I had nothing over 40 degrees as Tuesday and yesterday I was taking temps up to 48 around here. Most of the lakes are good to go. I haven't seen much for spawning steelies, but there are lots of dark fish around. Yesterday we caught a bright tight hen way upstream so that was nice to see. I have yet to see polished gravel in superior streams so it looks like we have some time yet. Last week I went to some lk. MI streams and nearly all of the fish were spawning on the streams I checked.Not much in the holes to fish for. Lots of empty beds too. Here are some more reports.Just click on fly fishing.

http://goswitchback.com


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

No bugs yet!!!!! Lots of rain and high muddy water still. I might miss steelhead fishing, looking at a trip below the bridge for some fishing.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I hear ya guys might be gettin a little snow up there towards the end of the week...
I sure hope it gets good for my June 15 camping/fishing trip near Marquette

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

We have not hit the 70 degree since October 11.


----------



## fishrod (Oct 3, 2008)

Any advise will help, coming up tonite for a few days of fishing. I've heard the TH is all blown out, we can always surf fish but are there any other smaller tribs in the area that might not be so bad. Not looking for holes, we'll find em, just rivers in general. I know most everything is unmentionable so pms are more than welcome. Sounds like we might be able to make it one more time after this week end, maybe Memorial Day . Fish on.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The water is going down a little bit and clearing up some. No bugs yet


----------



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

The western UP is perfect right now... after a few days of high water, the rivers are just where I like to see them. 

On another note, Yesterday, we were the first truck up to high rock bay this year. we had to go through quite a bit of snow to get there..... and then had to tow a VW beetle with a busted oil pan back to copper harbor. 

That car got way farther than I could believe.


----------



## Escanaba_Predator (Jan 14, 2012)

The central UP rivers are perfect right now. As the water went down it cooled back off(most around 50°) but the trout are biting and hatches are on. Had a 20 fish night this evening with mostly brookies and a few bows. The blue wing olives were hatching but the fish were only hitting copper johns with small bead head.


----------



## arbutus (May 20, 2014)

I'm new to the area and stream/river fishing in general.

A few weeks ago I wound up with a gallon or so of good sized Lake Superior smelt in 15 minutes of dipping. Enough for a very good sized meal for the family.

Anybody had good luck with steelhead in the EUP yet? I saw a few jumping in one of the unmentionables, and had one strike on a spinner yesterday. Didn't have time or bait to try floating something through there.

There are suckers in some of the smaller streams. Do the sucker and steelhead runs usually overlap quite a bit in this area?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes the suckers run with the steelhead. Usually I will hook a few suckers when drifting for steelhead. Once the bugs start coming out good you will want to fish with spinners.


----------

